# Visual Basic > Reporting >  VS2019 Reportviewer control interactivity nill

## BSWhipp

When adding a report viewer to a form, it shows down on the bottom and not on the form. Had to go into the code and add me.controls.Add(Me.Reportviewer). Now it shows on the form but you can not interact with it. You can not resize the form, change the dataset, change the rdlc, rebind the datasource. Nothing. Clicking on it anywhere does nothing. I can still manipulated it using the backend code but it seems that this is a bug. All references are updated to the latest using nuget. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks

----------

